
EU GDPR and personal data in web server logs - VMG
https://www.ctrl.blog/entry/gdpr-web-server-logs
======
supereggbert
This is a little over the top, it could easily be debated that an IP address
isn't personal data under "Article 4, Point 1" since at least in the case of
IPV4 address it will likely be shared by multiple people and the only way to
"indirectly" identify the person paying for the IP is via the courts so I'd
have said that was pretty secure by default. Plus, why would a regulator
consider IP address as personal information? It just makes more work for them
that doesn't benefit the "people" the law is designed to protect.

